# Scrubs female weight gain story



## Dopeydcare (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm searching for more scrubs (the tv show) based weight gain stories. I've read the one on here (Carla's big decision) and I've read some writing.com ones that are decent, but they all have no endings. Does anyone know of any completed ones or would anyone be interested in finishing these stories?


----------

